# Osterrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 10 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Osterrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 10 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]*

					Wenn Sie sich für Wakü-Komponenten interessieren, sollten Sie einen Blick auf die Rabatt-Aktion von Aquatuning werfen. Die Aktion läuft vom 24.03.2016 bis zum 30.03.2016.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Osterrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 10 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]*


----------



## Thaurial (24. März 2016)

Danke - klappt


----------



## strongstancer (24. März 2016)

Ich will mir in Zukunft ja auch einen neuen Rechnerzulegen und den mit Wasser kühlen (meine erste WaKü).

Bis dahin ist zwar noch etwas Zeit, aber würde es sich lohnen, gewisse Komponenten, die von der Hardware unabhängig sind (Z.B. Radiator, Pumpe, Schläuche etc...), jetzt bei der Aktion schon zu kaufen? Falls nachher was fehlt, könnte ich das ja später immer noch nachbestellen. Oder meint ihr, ich soll dann lieber alles in einem holen auch wegen Garantiezeit, wenn das hier ein halbes Jahr rumliegt?

Angepeilt ist ein MO-RA3 420 LT für CPU (Skylake/Kaby Lake) + 2x Graka (High end Pascal)


----------



## Abductee (24. März 2016)

Pascal High End in einem halben Jahr ist absolute utopie.
Vor 2017 würd ich nicht damit rechnen. Zuerst kommt Einsteiger und Mittelklasse.


----------



## strongstancer (24. März 2016)

Naja, vielleicht mach ich auch erst CPU und nutze solange ne alte Graka und binde die zwei neuen dann später erst ein...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. März 2016)

@strongstancer
Auch wenn ich mir jetzt selbst ein Bein stelle, aber es lohnt sich nie Hardware jeglicher Art im "vorraus" zu kaufen und ertmal zu lagern. Dieses Jahr wird es noch sehr viele Neuheiten im Wakübereich geben und auch bei der Hardware wird noch vieles kommen. Einzig Radiatoren kann man vorraus kaufen. Da ändert sich nicht sonderlich viel dieses Jahr.


----------



## -H1N1- (24. März 2016)

Sind die neuen Anschlüsse schon online? Auch wenn 10% nicht das Gelbe vom (Oster)ei sind lohnt es sich sicher einen Blick darauf zu werfen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. März 2016)

10% sind nicht das Gelbe vom Ei? Sollen wir die Artikel verschenken?

Die Anschlüsse gehen jetzt langsam online.


----------



## frozenvein (24. März 2016)

Ich finde eine 10% Aktion für waküteile echt cool, es gibt ja auch leute die 1000€+ für ne Wakü ausgeben und wenn ich da mal 10% einfach sparen kann, dann merkt man das schon!

Deswegen von mir: Thumbs UP!


----------



## mr2insane (27. März 2016)

Gute Aktion, leider hab ich aber alle teile die ich atm brauche schon vor ein paar Wochen gekauft :S


----------

